# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Marks on swords and daggers

## JohnW

Hello
Can anyone recommend a book(s) or article(s) on interpreting the various marks on British military swords and daggers please?
Thanks

----------


## Will Mathieson

This would be the definitive work on it:https://www.amazon.ca/Broad-Arrow-Br.../dp/0949749435.      Also Robsons book Swords of the British Army 
https://www.naval-military-press.com...vised-edition/

----------

